# Maltese and babies



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We are getting an owner turn in this evening and I am afraid this is going to be a very sad and emotional situation for all of us.

We have had this discussion many times about Maltese in families with young children. I know some of you are doing this successfully now and it is not my desire to cause a fight... I just want **ALL** young people considering getting a Maltese to have a back up plan, should something as sad as this occur.

The little girl's name is Tiffy, as I recall. She is 11 years old and been with this family since she was a few months old. She has been a very loving and happy only dog her entire life. Very very people centered, as you might expect. Very healthy and potty trained.

This young family now have a small child. I am not sure of the age, but I suspect around 6 to 9 months old, as some things were said that the baby is now able to crawl around. As you can probably see, the baby is extremely interested in Tiffy.

The family had tried to keep an eye on the two of them, but to cut to the bottom line here... Tiffy recently bit their young child on the nose and caused some small amount of bleeding.

They have tried again to keep the two of them apart, but they have found that this simply is not practical. They have apparently spoken to some sort of animal behavior expert as well as their vet. I do not know just what was said, but apparently the animal behavior person did not give them any hope and their vet actually suggested putting Tiffy down... :smmadder: 

Somehow, they found NCMR and contacted Mary who then contacted me. They are coming over tonight as they want to "interview" us to see if we are a worthy foster home for Tiffy...  

I have spoken to the husband several times, including yesterday. He was telling me that they took Tiffy to the vet yesterday for a checkup and took her to the groomers so she would be nice and pretty when they brought her over... As he was telling me this, he had to stop speaking and compose himself a number of times...

I have a feeling there will be quite a bit more of that occurring tonight... :smcry: 

I just want to make the point that ALL young families thinking of getting a small breed such as a Maltese, need to have a back up plan of some sort in place to provide care for their Malt as NO ONE can anticipate just what direction their lives will take.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

You know Steve I am glad that you started this very thread. As you know I myself had gotten contacted by a family in a similar situation. All but the children were not babies. They were 6 & 9 when they got the dog. And now all of a sudden they state she is biting the son which is now 9. It is very sad to know what these little dogs have to go through when plans are not well thought out. 

Thank you for starting this thread. And I pray that all works out for this wee creature of God. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, how terribly sad for the poor dog to have to be rehomed after 11 years. I have to go away now and have a good cry over this, sorry. Too sad...


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

This type of thing just breaks my heart. The thought of having to live without one of my babies literally makes my heart ache. I actually can't even bear the thought and I know mu husband feels the same. And the thought of how scared this poor baby will be leaving the only parents she has ever known. My husband and I don't have children yet, but there is just no way that I would let someone else care for my dogs. We purchased them and committed to giving them a loving home and care for the rest of their lives, and that is how it will be. I really hope people realize the type of commitment it is to purchase a dog, especially those with no children yet (myself included). I feel so sad for all involved.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How sad!!! Poor Tiff! But, she's a lucky girl to have Steve & Peg waiting for her.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This makes me so sad Steve. My heart breaks for the Malt, not the family...sorry.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jul 30 2008, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613329


> This makes me so sad Steve. My heart breaks for the Malt, not the family...sorry.[/B]



You know, I feel the same way. I know that's cold. But the family understands what is happening. The Malt will not. The poor little fluff will be totally bewildered and frightened. My heart breaks for the poor little senior gal. What a shame. Ooh, I can't think about it, I'll start tearing up again.... :smcry:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That is so sad :smcry: - poor little Tiffy, losing her home and her parents. I hope it works out for her so she can be happy
again...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Poor little Tiffy. I must say, that sounds odd to me, though.

I don't understand how this couple cannot get the situation under control.
We're looking at a 9-month-old, and a senior doggie. I set up "safe" little
areas for doggies all the time. They still receive love, attention, and walks.
They also sleep with me.

When my grandtwins were over, I had eight dogs here. We worked it out.
Henry did get his ear pulled, he has very sensitive ears, so he growled and
snapped at the air. My fault though. We were posing for a picture, and I
wasn't paying attention to little roaming hands. During this same "pose", Winter was
kicked in the face by Samantha 'wiggling' her legs around. Once again, my fault.

How sad for Tiffy. This is all too common. Sassy was also surrendered because
of a new baby. Winter was surrendered due to children getting older and too many
activities to pay attention to him anymore. 

I love the seniors. I would go to the ends of the earth for them.

I can't wait for pics of sweet little Tiffy. I'm glad they are surrendering her. It's best
for Tiffy. She will be in the best of care, with you and Peg. She deserves that.

And yep, it's going to be an extremely sad surrender for all involved.

Good luck, Steve. Keep a stiff upper lip (mine always quivers).


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is just heartbreaking for Tiffy. :smcry: I agree with Deb - how can they not figure out a way to get this under control? They've given this poor little one a home for 11 years and then there's a baby and boom just like that Tiffy's got to go. I hope they've really done everything they could do to rectify the situation before deciding to give her up. But, then again, I wonder how many have just thrown their fluff butts out into the yard when something like this happens - which would be criminal. And, the vet, put her down????? Did I really read that correctly?

I know that she'll be in the best of hands with Steve and Peg and will, hopefully, live out the rest of her days in happiness with a family who will care for her forever. 

Linda


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's very sad for little Tiffy.  Those situations make my heart ache for the dog, but feel disgust for the owners. I'm sure they're sad, but it's Tiffy who's being punished. I'm very glad she's going to be fostered by you & Peg though, we all know what a big heart you 2 have.And I'm sure Tiffy will appreciate it too. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree, why can't they work with a behaviorist? Sometimes I think that our society does not value any sort of long term commitment to anything. If there's a problem, don't work through it, just find a quick way out.... :smpullhair: Maybe I'm just presuming, though.

When I told my husband about this, he said, "Well, sounds like they have to rehome the baby, the Malt was there first." 

I _think_ he was kidding. :shy:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Steve, I haven't been on this forum long enough to know of you for years, and don't know your total situation, but I have recognized that you and your wife are wonderful foster parents to many sweet fluffbutts. Is there any way that y'all could provide Tiffy with a forever home so that she wouldn't have to make more than one transition? This is just so heartbreaking. My Gracie is only 9 months old, and I cannot imagine ever giving her up, much less if she were 11 years old. Soooo sad. I know you and Peg will be richly blessed for all the good you do.

Kerry


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 30 2008, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613361


> When I told my husband about this, he said, "Well, sounds like they have to rehome the baby, the Malt was there first."[/B]



I like your husband..... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 30 2008, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613372


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 30 2008, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613361





> When I told my husband about this, he said, "Well, sounds like they have to rehome the baby, the Malt was there first."[/B]



I like your husband..... :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's how WE think also!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes life just happens and not in a good way. I don't really
blame anyone for this. I'm sure they are greatly concerned for the
safety of their child and love this little dog enough to turn her over
to loving arms rather than euthanize or risk further mishaps. 
I'm sure Steve and Peg will keep her loved and safe until her new
furever home is found. My daughter's eleven yr. old maltese
comes to spend time here often, more often than not. She has no
problem adjusting. Let's hope Tiffy will have no problem either.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 30 2008, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613344


> Poor little Tiffy. I must say, that sounds odd to me, though.
> 
> I don't understand how this couple cannot get the situation under control.
> We're looking at a 9-month-old, and a senior doggie. I set up "safe" little
> ...



I agree. When my granddaughter was younger I either put Lady in her x-pen or she would voluntarily go to my bedroom to "hide". Now that Sarah is almost four and excellent with pets since she has three dogs and two cats at home  I still watch her like a hawk. She knows Lady is old and you have to be gentle, but I still watch her like a hawk.

I can't fathom ever being in a situation to give up a senior dog. Lady was the same age - eleven - when I had my car accident. I spent $4,000 to board Lady and my two cats for the three months I was in the hospital, then trained her to use pee pads since I wasn't physically able to take her outside to potty when I came home. It never occurred to me to rehome her even temporarily. It would have been way too stressful on an old gal like her.

Is it any wonder why rescue groups and reputable breeders won't place a Maltese in a family with young children?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Jul 30 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613369


> Steve, I haven't been on this forum long enough to know of you for years, and don't know your total situation, but I have recognized that you and your wife are wonderful foster parents to many sweet fluffbutts. Is there any way that y'all could provide Tiffy with a forever home so that she wouldn't have to make more than one transition? This is just so heartbreaking. My Gracie is only 9 months old, and I cannot imagine ever giving her up, much less if she were 11 years old. Soooo sad. I know you and Peg will be richly blessed for all the good you do.
> 
> Kerry[/B]


Kerry,

She will have a home here as long as she can put up with us and our "clan". 

The problem with us adopting her is that our city just allows a max of 3 dogs as it is... (we have NEVER had more than 9 at once!!). With rescues, if anyone ever says anything, I can honestly look them in the face and tell them they are rescues and would you rather I put them down than attempt to work within a national rescue org to rehome them?

I figure they then either have to conceed the point to me, or they are not worthy of me even wasting time talking to them.

We actually never intended to adopt Chance but we did... I will say that Tiffy will never get adopted until we believe that she is ready... and we KNOW that she is going to that perfect home for her.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 30 2008, 11:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613344


> Sassy was also surrendered because of a new baby.[/B]


Immediately after I got off the phone last night, I sent an email to Sassy's mom to the effect that we were about to get another senior females... just "in case" they happen to be aware of anyone wanting a senior...  Peg wondered over about that time and saw what I had written and then made a comment to the effect like "you are about as subtle as a brick tot he side of the head"...  

Oh well...


They did write back though within the hour and said that they were over at their summer home on Coronado Island...(wonder if they would adopt me???). Sassy apparently now "owns" Coronado. She said something else which I have forgotten the details of (other than it was funny). The punch line though is that Sassy clearly has no idea that she really is a dog... :wub: I suspect it is actually some sort of trauma induced memory black out from her days with you Deb... :smtease: 


:biggrin:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE


> I just want to make the point that ALL young families thinking of getting a small breed such as a Maltese, need to have a back up plan of some sort in place to provide care for their Malt as NO ONE can anticipate just what direction their lives will take.[/B]


I think this could be said for all families young or old across the board, as well as any type of pet, not just a small breed dog...kwim.

I think its very kind of you to take in these beautiful babies until you can find them a forever home.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Jul 30 2008, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613373


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 30 2008, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613372





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 30 2008, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613361





> When I told my husband about this, he said, "Well, sounds like they have to rehome the baby, the Malt was there first."[/B]



I like your husband..... :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's how WE think also!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was thinking the same thing! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: That poor poor little girl!! I use gates and playpens when I have children here because none of my girls like kids really. We've never had an issue. But this is their permanent home. I am their mommy, and that's all they know. I just can't imagine taking everything they've ever known away from them. On the other hand though, I have some family members who got a dog several years ago. Now she has a grandson she keeps everyday. He terrorizes the poor dog, and they lock her in a crate instead of teaching him how to behave properly. On that note, maybe it IS better for her to move. :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 30 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613380


> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Jul 30 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613369





> Steve, I haven't been on this forum long enough to know of you for years, and don't know your total situation, but I have recognized that you and your wife are wonderful foster parents to many sweet fluffbutts. Is there any way that y'all could provide Tiffy with a forever home so that she wouldn't have to make more than one transition? This is just so heartbreaking. My Gracie is only 9 months old, and I cannot imagine ever giving her up, much less if she were 11 years old. Soooo sad. I know you and Peg will be richly blessed for all the good you do.
> 
> Kerry[/B]


Kerry,

She will have a home here as long as she can put up with us and our "clan". 

The problem with us adopting her is that our city just allows a max of 3 dogs as it is... (we have NEVER had more than 9 at once!!). With rescues, if anyone ever says anything, I can honestly look them in the face and tell them they are rescues and would you rather I put them down than attempt to work within a national rescue org to rehome them?

I figure they then either have to conceed the point to me, or they are not worthy of me even wasting time talking to them.

We actually never intended to adopt Chance but we did... I will say that Tiffy will never get adopted until we believe that she is ready... and we KNOW that she is going to that perfect home for her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Y'all are truly gifts from God - VERY special people. I love it that you "NEVER had more than 9 at once!!"  There are so many generous hearts here on SM.

:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 30 2008, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613387


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 30 2008, 11:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613344





> Sassy was also surrendered because of a new baby.[/B]


Immediately after I got off the phone last night, I sent an email to Sassy's mom to the effect that we were about to get another senior females... just "in case" they happen to be aware of anyone wanting a senior...  Peg wondered over about that time and saw what I had written and then made a comment to the effect like "you are about as subtle as a brick tot he side of the head"...  

Oh well...


They did write back though within the hour and said that they were over at their summer home on Coronado Island...(wonder if they would adopt me???). Sassy apparently now "owns" Coronado. She said something else which I have forgotten the details of (other than it was funny). The punch line though is that Sassy clearly has no idea that she really is a dog... :wub: I suspect it is actually some sort of trauma induced memory black out from her days with you Deb... :smtease: 


:biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

"She owns Coronado"...LMAO....That's my girl :wub: 

Sassy is one of my favorite stories. She was with her original owner when she passed (breast cancer),
then left with the daughter, who had a child. Then left in a shed with an automatic feeder, in 100 degree
temps. Can you imagine, at her age?

Look at her now!! She's better off than you, or I am. Living the "life" arty: 

I would also like to be adopted by them. Best home EVER. We did an excellent job for our sweet Sassy.

We'll do the same for sweet little Tiffany. I'm sure of it :thmbup:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

My first thought is that my heart breaks for this precious baby. Until we got Bentley I never knew how much love could grow between a dog and their owners. I cant imagine one day without him.

Second, I just want to say that when I think of people like Steve, Peg and Deb and the work that they do for these precious babies it warms my heart. It takes such special people to do what they do and so selfishly work to provide these dogs with a better life. I am filled with tears of joy every time I hear about one of their stories. You are wonderful people and will remain in my prayers of thanks!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE


> Then left in a shed with an automatic feeder, in 100 degree
> temps. Can you imagine, at her age?[/B]



What is wrong with people???? :smmadder: 

I think if I ever met them, I'd lock them in a shed in 100 degree heat and see how they felt. 


I guess it's just one more example of stupid, cruel human behavior. 


And then people wonder why I am so cynical.....If people can do that to a helpless animal, what else are they capable of if there are no consequences to their actions?

Sorry to go OT and rant..


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, well maybe I'm being insensitive but that dog is just as much a part of that family as that child is. Its the adult's job to make sure that all are SAFE. It is inconceivable to me how they could decide to give her up after 11 years. Those people should be SHOT!

My daughter was 4 when my son was born. She bit him, twisted his fingers and even jabbed him with a pen at one time. Should I maybe have made arrangements to giver her UP!!! Instead I was a responsible parent and made sure that she was supervised when they were together untill all quieted downl. I see no difference in circumstances. A member of the family is a member of the family. How could they do this to the poor dog.

Having to give up their long-time family pet over this makes them both irresponsible parents as well as irresponsible pet owners.

Sorry if I'm being harsh but this really pisses me off! :w00t: :w00t: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 30 2008, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613374


> Sometimes life just happens and not in a good way. I don't really
> blame anyone for this. I'm sure they are greatly concerned for the
> safety of their child and love this little dog enough to turn her over
> to loving arms rather than euthanize or risk further mishaps.
> ...


I agree! Its not like they are throwing her out the door. They are doing interviews, and seem very saddened by this. I don't like to play the blame game in these situations, especially if you haven't experienced it. Tiffy will adjust, and will be greatly loved. I know how extensive rescues are with adopting out, and will find her a great home.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, can we please stop with the blame game here. I hate to say this, but my children will always come first, and I can relate to this family being a parent myself. Until your in their shoes, lets not crucify them. I think they are doing what they feel is best. They have tried in some ways, but can probably only handle so much. A new baby is a ton of work, and very time consuming, exhausting, and your patience runs very thin during this time. They seem like very compassionate people, and are doing all they can to find her a wonderful home, and I know Tiffy will get that with Steve. I don't think your being very nice here.

Sorry to get off topic, but I can't stand threads that blame parents or children.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Ok folks... I did not start this thread to cause a riot within the ranks. There is nothing wrong with stating what you believe to be right or wrong and why... but lets tone the emotion down just a bit so this not get out of hand.

:biggrin: 

I actually have at times been a little angry at the family... but then, when I was speaking to the man of the house last night, I really felt for what he and his wife are now having to go through...So I think both POV are right here to a degree....

I really think that families either with small kids or people who are likely to later have families and small kids are sometimes not the ideal homes for small dogs and they should think especially hard about what things life may throw at them before they take the leap and get a dog... But on the other hand, if you are currently managing the situation well, more power to you.

The fact is, something could happen to my wife and I at any time, such that we would be unable to provide good homes to the crew we presently have... Have I been irresponsible? Well, I have been but not with respect to having Max, Rocky & Chance, in my opinion, but who am I to say?

Life happens and some times it throws curves at us and all any of us can do then is to try and deal with the situation we have... 

I am just thankful that whatever the details are in this case, at least these people were responsible enough to realize the "advice" apparently given by a vet was rather pretty bad.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, that's what discussions are for. I don't mind when people disagree with me. I don't take it personally. It would be a boring world if we all agreed on everything. Probably wouldn't be too much discussion about things. 

If one is a member of a dog forum, then they are most likely huge animal lovers and will usually stick up for the dog. I think that's a given.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

hahahahahaha ~ Steve ~ If anything were to happen to you, and Peg, 
then Max, Rocky, and Chance come to me.

Now for the downside. If anything happens to *ME*, you get Joplin, Frankie,
*LBB*, Henry, Lulu, and *WINTER....

*Oh, you bet your ass, I'll be laughing, from (I hope) above :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 30 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613458


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, that's what discussions are for. I don't mind when people disagree with me. I don't take it personally. It would be a boring world if we all agreed on everything. Probably wouldn't be too much discussion about things.
> 
> If one is a member of a dog forum, then they are most likely huge animal lovers and will usually stick up for the dog. I think that's a given.[/B]


Its not about agree to disagree, and I totally agree with you. This forum would be boring if everyone agreed, but I don't come on here to entertain myself, but to build knowledge and to learn about this wonderful breed. I am talking about unnecessary comments that can be hurtful, thats all.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 30 2008, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613453


> Ok folks... I did not start this thread to cause a riot within the ranks. There is nothing wrong with stating what you believe to be right or wrong and why... but lets tone the emotion down just a bit so this not get out of hand.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Agree, and :ThankYou:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 30 2008, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613466


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 30 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613458





> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, that's what discussions are for. I don't mind when people disagree with me. I don't take it personally. It would be a boring world if we all agreed on everything. Probably wouldn't be too much discussion about things.
> 
> If one is a member of a dog forum, then they are most likely huge animal lovers and will usually stick up for the dog. I think that's a given.[/B]


Its not about agree to disagree, and I totally agree with you. This forum would be boring if everyone agreed, but I don't come on here to entertain myself, but to build knowledge and to learn about this wonderful breed. I am talking about unecessary comments that can be hurtful and unecesaary, thats all.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think people get emotional because these are our babies we are talking about. Many of us, no matter the situation, couldn't imagine living without our maltese for even a second. I understand what you are saying and agree that we shouldn't necessarily judge. I think the point of the post is that getting a dog is more than committing to the now or even the near future. You have to consider lifetime changing events sucks as marriage, children, retirement, traveling, etc. when you consider bringing a maltese (or any breed) dog into your life. Many people overlook these things as they are consumed with the excitement and cuteness of a prospective puppy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE


> Its not about agree to disagree, and I totally agree with you. This forum would be boring if everyone agreed, but I don't come on here to entertain myself, but to build knowledge and to learn about this wonderful breed. I am talking about unnecessary comments that can be hurtful, thats all.[/B]


That's my point. Comments can only be hurtful if they are taken personally. The thing is, there are Maltese and other dog owners who think of their dogs as their kids. Maybe they don't have any kids by choice or can't have kids. So when they see a situation like the one presented here, they don't understand how people could give up their dog. 

IMO, some people give up on difficult situations way too soon, because that's what the norm is. Don't stay and fight, just walk away, it's easier. Avoid hurt and pain at all costs. Commitment means nothing. If I'm judging, so be it. The evidence is all around us.

I just went through this re-home thing with some very good friends of mine and their dog. I love these people. Except I was disappointed in them because they had both the time and money to fix the situation without giving up their dog, but they weren't willing to follow through on the commitment that they made when they took the dog into their home. It was easier to give away the problem. Do I judge them? I suppose I do. Do I hold it against them? No, because they're just silly humans.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is just a sad story all the way around. I'm sure the owners are absolutely heartbroken. This is going to be one of the hardest things they've ever had to do in their lives.

And I'm sure 11 years ago they had no idea this would happen. Things do happen in life, this dog was not abused, she was loved and very well cared for. I've heard of dogs given up on this forum because they didn't get along with other dogs in the family and they weren't chastized, we applaued them for doing the best thing for the pup. 

I just hope she ends up in the best home ever to live out the rest of her years happily. And I hope and pray I never have to give up any of my presious pups....
....it could happen to anyone.


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

This reminds me of what happened a few days ago -- Puppy kills baby boy. 

There were 3 people in the house and NO ONE was watching the child. Now that is some irresponsible parenting!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

At first I was a bit angry at the parents for giving up their Malt that they have had for 11 years. I was thinking, like others, there are ways to adjust and supervise, etc. Then I started to think about sweet little Tiffy. For 11 years she has been the one and only. The apple of her parents eye. Free reign (I'm assuming) of the house. Able to go where she wants, sleep where she wants, etc. Is it really fair to her to all of a sudden be confined to certain areas of the house? Be on one side of a gate when mommy, daddy and new baby are on the other? Being re-homed or adjusting/adapting her current lifestyle, either way for Tiffy is going to be a huge adjustment. Looking at the type of life Tiffy would now have, which is really fine, but not what she's used to, I'm beginning to believe would be very unfair to her. Perhaps re-homing her really is the most loving thing her family can do for her now.

I'm grateful that her family did not listen to the advice of the "so called experts". I'm glad they are doing everything in their power to make sure Tiffy is placed in a wonderful & loving home. I'm even wondering if they had been told they were unable to have children and lavished all their love and longings on Tiffy, who I'm sure filled a huge void in their lives. I mean...11 years is a long time. And I'm wondering if they were shocked and surprised to find out that they were going to have a baby after all? The reason I'm wondering this is because I have friends that were told they would never have children, only to be blessed in their early 40's with an unexpected but much prayed for child. Only difference is their furbaby is a Border Collie and therefore, a great dog for kids.

I just really hope that people who have yet to have a family will read this, consider all the possibilities, and make an informed and non-emotional decison before choosing to add a toy breed to their family. Toy breeds, for the most part, are not a good choice for famlies with young children. There are always exceptions so please don't blast me with personal examples. I have too many stories to share of just the opposite type of examples.

Steve, please keep us updated on what's going on with this family. My heart is breaking for everyone involved.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

wow, this is just a sad situation. i think the reality is that most people on this forum care significantly more for their dogs than many other people out there in the world. furthermore, young people do get dogs and its important to think about all these things before hand. but, i think life sometimes is really hard and you have to make choices that are really difficult. honestly, i can imagine having a young child and if my dog bit him, i am sure i would really have to re-evaluate my home situation. i do plan to have kids soon and hopefully i won't have to make a choice like that. but, at least these people are concerned about a type of home they are finding for their maltese. i don't know...we are all allowed to have and express our opinion...but, i just think we can't (and shouldn't) judge people. 
sorry to sound so preachy!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I can sort of understand because my last Malt, Casper, was terribly jealous when my grandbabies came along. And he was elderly and grumpy by then. He was set in his ways. At first he shared a rocking chair with me and my infant granddaughter. And then, about a year later, he decided he didn't like her and jumped up and bit her on the leg without any provocation! 

After that, I made sure he was never given access to the girls (my granddaughter had a little sister within a year of her birth). Casper wasn't so bad with infants, but once they were toddlers he had a real problem with me holding them and not him. There was not room for a squirrelly little one-year-old toddler and a dog in one rocking chair as there had been for a sedate infant early on. Anyway, I could not take the chance again, but since they didn't live with me or didn't even visit me that often (the parents are not together) then it wasn't a severe problem, but quite a nuisance. (Dog cooped up in a carrier or pen in the back room, yapping incessantly and kids running around squealing....nerve racking on holidays!)

Luckily, and one of the reasons I chose Midis, is because he LOVES children! Absolutely loves playing with them! My granddaughters' mom has a very tiny (about 4.5 lbs) Yorkie that she's had since before the girls, so they know how to treat a small dog. My other granddaughter is only 20 months old and LOVES Midis since she was about 7 mos old. So this is working out GREAT!

I can see how a new mom might need to rehome a pet, if life is too stressful trying to keep pet and baby apart. It is not easy to give up a pet you've had as your baby for 11 years. I feel for all of them. But lets have some compassion for the parents: how much yapping of your pup being put into a kennel, or gated away from you and the baby can you take, along with the normal stress of having a new baby and the crying and needs of the baby on a 24/7 basis? That is just piling stress on top of stress. It is too bad it is the dog that has to pay for the family change, but after all, you cannot (if you have ever given birth) equate your loving furbaby to a skinbaby. They simply can't be on an equal footing. I do understand, if you have never had a child, that you might not understand the difference. It is lucky, for us all, that we are able to "adopt" these wonderful furbabies in lieu of a skinbaby.

Cyndi


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I feel so sad about this........just heartbreaking. Poor little malt. I know they think they are doing the best thing for the baby but the parents are going to suffer so much and in a couple of years, the baby will be alright with the malt. They make such great puppy gates today and they could seperate them but it is not for me to say. Steve, you and Peg give this baby extra love.......I just feel so bad about this all the way around!!!!! Post some pics when you can.........


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Introducing Tiffy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh she is cute........She will love being at your house Steve!!!!!! Look at that cute little tongue!! Let us know how she gets along with everyone. We all have adopted her through osmosis~~~


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This really is a heartbreaking situation. I hope everything works out and the changes in Tiffy's life won't be to hard while she's adjusting. 
TG for you Steve and for Peggy. You guys are Tiffy's angels.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 30 2008, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613653


> Introducing Tiffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! I love, love, love HER!!!!

What a precious soul. 

Now I'm getting teary-eyed. I so love the old broads, Steve.

She'll be fine. We "old broads" fit in rather nicely B) 

So tell us!!! How's she doing so far??

Does this mean you, and Peg, will now have a "geriatric" ward.....hmmmm...seems to be the trend.  

Lovies to Peg and Tiffy


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Does anyone know if watermelon is safe for dogs?

This girl seems to have a thing for watermelon that Peg is trying to eat... :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

One more thing. She reminds me of Daisy. Especially her snout. :wub: 

Yes, mine eat watermelon...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

She has been an only dog her entire life and the dad said that she did not like other dogs... ops... It will be trial by fire around here  


The boys have sniffed her now and everyone seems to have settled down a lot, which means that she has settled down.

You can tell this girl was an only child and a little spoiled... you should see all the accessories and supplies she came with... I think I am going to have to rent a storage locker or something....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 30 2008, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613660


> She has been an only dog her entire life and the dad said that she did not like other dogs... ops... It will be trial by fire around here
> 
> 
> The boys have sniffed her now and everyone seems to have settled down a lot, which means that she has settled down.
> ...


LOL ~ Good for her. I know you, and Peg, will keep on spoiling her.

Hey, as I've said, I already have a "senior" wing.....hmmmmm, shall we trade for.... let's say, LBB???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 30 2008, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613656


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 30 2008, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613653





> Introducing Tiffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! I love, love, love HER!!!!

What a precious soul. 

Now I'm getting teary-eyed. I so love the old broads, Steve.

She'll be fine. We "old broads" fit in rather nicely B) 

So tell us!!! How's she doing so far??

Does this mean you, and Peg, will now have a "geriatric" ward.....hmmmm...seems to be the trend.  

Lovies to Peg and Tiffy
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love her, too! I also adore the "old broads". I'll take them over a puppy anyday.  

I hope that special girl finds a very special home.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 30 2008, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613657


> Does anyone know if watermelon is safe for dogs?
> 
> This girl seems to have a thing for watermelon that Peg is trying to eat... :biggrin:[/B]


She's precious, hope she settles in quickly. As for the watermelon, I'd be very careful. I let Boo have some last yr & he very nearly had diarrhea. I don't believe you need that right now.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:wub: A darling dog-but I have a stupid question-what is that between her back legs?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad to hear that this little girl is with you and safe. Life changes and we have to roll with it.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Tiffy's adorable! 

God Bless you, Peg, Steve and Deb. You guys make bad or sad situations so much better!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I do appreciate you posting this very sad story so that we may all think and pray for Tiffy. I as do some others also have compassion for the parents. As you have just stated, she was spoiled as she was brought with so much "stuff." This must have been heartwrenching for Tiffy's parents. I will be praying for them as well.

It isn't just young people that need to think long and hard about their decision to bring ANY dog into their family, the older generations should do the same thing, shouldn't they? I have seen so many stories of owners passing and leaving their pets w/o homes or any plans for what happens to them. I don't think there is every going to be a perfect age, or situation, for getting a dog. Circumstances arise that simply couldn't be expected. A middle age person could have a debilitating stroke and no longer be able to care for their pet, does that make them a bad person for bringing the pet in and giving them a loving life for as long as they could? An elderly couple with lots of love and time to devote to a pet, is it fair when they may pass before their pet? A young lady who feels that a dog is a lifelong commitment but has a child and both are in danger, is that worse than the other situations? A couple told they couldn't have children who are surprised by a pregnancy and may have spoiled their pet to the point of it being jealous and causing issues to arise between pet and baby, what is the correct thing to do?

I have seen so many lifechanging events that simply couldn't have been expected. You do the best that you can, then sometimes you have to make hard (VERY hard) choices for what is best for all those involved. The lifechanging events aren't limited to young people who may or may not have families later. I think the message here should simply be that WE ALL NEED TO MAKE SURE THAT OUR BABIES ARE TAKEN CARE OF IN THE EVENT THAT SOMETHING, ANYTHING, SHOULD HAPPEN TO THEIR OWNERS.

And, yes, I have 3 children (who at the time of getting our first malt were 1, 3, and 5) and I spoil my fluffs as I do my children. I did think long and hard about adding a pup to our family. And, I do spoil our fluffs and treat our fluffs as if they are additional children.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She's beautiful!! How did the first night go? And where did she sleep? I'm guessing in bed with you and Peg!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She is so adorable! :wub: Thank you and Peg for taking this sweetheart in. Can't wait for updates on how she's getting along. 

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (hambys97 @ Jul 31 2008, 05:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613715


> I have seen so many lifechanging events that simply couldn't have been expected. You do the best that you can, then sometimes you have to make hard (VERY hard) choices for what is best for all those involved. The lifechanging events are limited to young people who may or may not have families later. I think the message here should simply be that WE ALL NEED TO MAKE SURE THAT OUR BABIES ARE TAKEN CARE OF IN THE EVENT THAT SOMETHING, ANYTHING, SHOULD HAPPEN TO THEIR OWNERS.[/B]


A very good point. We have had threads in the past about making arrangements for our furbabies if something should happen to us. WE ALL NEED TO MAKE SURE OUR FURBABIES WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF IN CASE WE DIE OR ARE UNABLE TO MAKE DECISONS AND CARE FOR THEM. And yes, there are many dogs in rescue because their mommy or daddy passed away and either there was no family to care for her/him or the family didn't want to care for her/him. I feel the same way about elderly people getting a puppy or young dog as I do a young person who isn't yet ready to start a family. I think there are so many older or senior dogs out there that need homes, I wish they would adopt them. But if they have made arrangements in the event that something happens, then I think it's wonderful and am glad they got whatever age fluff they wanted. All who truly care for, nurture and love these furry creatures are deserving of having a lovable ball of fluff in their lives.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 31 2008, 04:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613725


> She's beautiful!! How did the first night go? And where did she sleep? I'm guessing in bed with you and Peg!! [/B]



Yep. that is what she is used to and so that is where she slept!!

The only issue is she is not used to Max, Rocky, & Chance and they are a little boisterous for her... But she did very well.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jul 31 2008, 04:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613728


> She is so adorable! :wub: Thank you and Peg for taking this sweetheart in. Can't wait for updates on how she's getting along.
> 
> Linda[/B]



She is settling in fine. Boy... she does have the potty thing down...

Give her the command potty command and she goes faster than most dogs can execute the sit command. On the down side, boy, when this girl eats, food ends up EVERYPLACE.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 30 2008, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613618


> I can sort of understand because my last Malt, Casper, was terribly jealous when my grandbabies came along. And he was elderly and grumpy by then. He was set in his ways. At first he shared a rocking chair with me and my infant granddaughter. And then, about a year later, he decided he didn't like her and jumped up and bit her on the leg without any provocation!
> 
> After that, I made sure he was never given access to the girls (my granddaughter had a little sister within a year of her birth). Casper wasn't so bad with infants, but once they were toddlers he had a real problem with me holding them and not him. There was not room for a squirrelly little one-year-old toddler and a dog in one rocking chair as there had been for a sedate infant early on. Anyway, I could not take the chance again, but since they didn't live with me or didn't even visit me that often (the parents are not together) then it wasn't a severe problem, but quite a nuisance. (Dog cooped up in a carrier or pen in the back room, yapping incessantly and kids running around squealing....nerve racking on holidays!)
> 
> ...


Cyndi, Wonderful post, and I couldn't of said it better myself. This is what I was trying to explain, but it can be hard for others to understand who don't have kids.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm going to preface this with the statement that my mother would never ever put the dog before one of her children and never has. However, 

When I was a child about 3 we got a Scottish Terrier, I loved that dog. I loved that dog so much I wanted to be with him all the time. In fact I wanted to watch him eat his dinner every night. Every night I would stick my head in his bowl to watch him. Needless to say one night he bit me. I still have the scar. My mother just said - don't put your head in his bowl or your gonna get bit. I've told you not to do it over and over and now you finally got bit. Don't do it again. I didn't do it again. Macintosh was my baby and I adored him, and he knew it. We had a great relationship from then on. 

A family friend had a shitzu or some other fluffly little dog - again I wanted to hug and carry that dog around no matter what so I chased her around trying to catch her. Guess what? I got bit again. Again my parents said that's what you get for pestering the dog, leave the dog alone. 

I learned early on that you have to give dogs a certain amount of respect, or their gonna bite you. My mother would never have just gotten rid of the dog because it defended itself. Now if the dog were just mean it might have been another story, but they weren't. 

Leslie


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Tiffy is adorable!

There are many people who consider their dog as part of the family! :thumbsup: :aktion033: Lots of people have a dog and then have a baby and would never consider to rehome their dog. For some people thats just not an option as they would not rehome a member of their family.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Jul 31 2008, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613676


> :wub: A darling dog-but I have a stupid question-what is that between her back legs?[/B]





Are you talking about her vulva?






Joy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 31 2008, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613745


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Jul 31 2008, 04:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613728





> She is so adorable! :wub: Thank you and Peg for taking this sweetheart in. Can't wait for updates on how she's getting along.
> 
> Linda[/B]



She is settling in fine. Boy... she does have the potty thing down...

Give her the command potty command and she goes faster than most dogs can execute the sit command. On the down side, boy, when this girl eats, food ends up EVERYPLACE.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

hahahaha ~ When my Daisy ate, wet food would actually end up on the wall.

Sounds like all is well with the world. Tiffy sounds like the perfect little girl, then again, most seniors are.

More pictures please :tender:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

How is Tiffy doing? Any updates? Hopefully she is continuing to adjust well and isnt too overwhelmed with the boys!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

This whole debate is one of the reasons I wanted a "bigger" Maltese (Jack is between 10 and 12 pounds usually), because I think someday nearer toward the end of Jack's life, I'll have skin-babies & I want them to be able to play with the dog without killing him... As well as making sure I had a dog that was well socialized to children (as I have done with Jack) so he doesn't feel the urge to attack small people. Such a sad story though!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (cindysilver @ Jul 31 2008, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613914


> This whole debate is one of the reasons I wanted a "bigger" Maltese (Jack is between 10 and 12 pounds usually), because I think someday nearer toward the end of Jack's life, I'll have skin-babies & I want them to be able to play with the dog without killing him... As well as making sure I had a dog that was well socialized to children (as I have done with Jack) so he doesn't feel the urge to attack small people. Such a sad story though![/B]


You are doing the right thing by socializing Jack with small children. My Casper jumped up and attacked my one-yr-old granddaughter for absolutely no reason other than the fact that I was holding her. He was just jealous. He also came undone if a child cried or squealed (which little girls will do). Casper had never been around children. I got him when my younger son was 10 (and by that age about my size; I'm pretty small). Both my sons are six feet tall, so they grew up at a pretty young age. Just keep on exposing him to "nice" small kids so he will not resent them if you get one later. Smart of you to think ahead! 

Cyndi


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Click this, before reading this post
http://faultgame.com/images/twilzone.wav


 


I was sitting here reading through all of the records which came with Tiffany...

I about fell off the chair though at reading where they got her from and when they got her.

Tiffany came from a breeder who lived not 2 blocks from me in a condo complex and they got her just a few days before I bought and moved into this house... :w00t: 


Ok, now you probably understand the music I selected!! LOL

Is this strange or what?!?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Jul 31 2008, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613912


> How is Tiffy doing? Any updates? Hopefully she is continuing to adjust well and isnt too overwhelmed with the boys![/B]



Tiff was pretty stressed last night, but she is doing absolutely great now. She is no longer an UNKNOWN, so the boys are ignoring her for the most part. She and Max were asleep on the sofa within inches until a few minutes ago and that is always a good sign. Max is more or less ok with dogs, as long as they do not bother him and she is very low key and will never bother anyone!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is a cutie. By the way is Peg wearing a Dust Devil on her shirt? That was my kids Elementary school mascot. I do have to add one thing. My children were taught the word no. I never locked a cabinet door or put fragile objects away. Simply because I knew they would be in homes that were not child proofed. I think both experts gave the wrong advice but at least in the end the father did the best thing for Tiff and his family.

Thank you Steve and Peg you are the best.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

she's adorable - all the best of luck with her 

doo doo doo dooo doo dooo dooo dooo

that's really scarey how things match up ...


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so glad that Tiffy is doing so well with you! 

That song was very fitting! I can't believe that there was a "breeder" that close to you, and for the dates to be so close. Strange things just happen sometimes.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 31 2008, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614156


> She is a cutie. By the way is Peg wearing a Dust Devil on her shirt? That was my kids Elementary school mascot. I do have to add one thing. My children were taught the word no. I never locked a cabinet door or put fragile objects away. Simply because I knew they would be in homes that were not child proofed. I think both experts gave the wrong advice but at least in the end the father did the best thing for Tiff and his family.
> 
> Thank you Steve and Peg you are the best.[/B]



Yep. She is a teacher and that is her school.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Steve, Kudos for taking in yet another furbaby in need!! I give the both of you a lot of credit, because I can't do that yet. I will do whatever I can for MMR, I do home inspections, transport, and dog evaluations but I can't bring myself to take in the fosters yet. I would never want to give them up!!

As far as that gorgeous girl is concerned, what the people did was probably the better thing in the long run. That's how I got my Ralphie, from MMR. I got him and all his belongings, paperwork, food, bed, etc. as an owner turn in. Same exact situation except they let their 3 year old daughter and younger daughter, abuse Ralphie and then he went from pampered boy to medication to keep him lethargic to alone in a room all the while being abused. It was easier to give Ralphie up then to correct their daughters. But that's OK, because we got Ralphie. :wub: :wub: 

One good thing about these babies, while they may be tiny, they bounce back with a force to be reckoned with. Ralphie, being here with us, void of the nasty medication that they had him on for over a year, and no more issues, couldn't be in a better place. He is happy, healthy, awake and loving life.....and is much loved and pampered. 

There is no better place to be then in your loving home with your other babies. She will be fine, but I don't need to tell you that because you both already know this.

Sincerely,
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie* 

*PS: She IS beautiful and my boys eat watermelon all the time and it has never bothered them!*


----------

